# Which is your most favourite Now That's What I call Music album ?!?!



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I was driving along in my new (to me   ) car today listening to Now That's What I call Music 28 CD 1. I'd grabbed it as I rushed out the door as some happy music to listen to. It brought back some fabulous memories of a great summer (1994) and made me smile, as well as sing at the top of my voice  
Memories of Four Weddings and a Funeral, actually going to 3 weddings, some fabulous open-air concerts, wonderful friends, lots of shows in London & lots of fun  
What is your favourite Now CD, or even record   and why ?

PS At what point did they shorten it to just Now 'X' just makes me feel old


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Oooh I'd have to say Now That's What I Call Music 25, but that's probably more because it was the first tape I ever bought! I remember being in town with my dad, he gave me £10 (which felt like a hundred pounds!) And sent me off into Our Price to get my tape!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

The first now album I owned was now 10, it was a Christmas present from my mum and dad. Can't remember much about it I was only about 7


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol Wibbs I've just seen that technically I'm old enough to be your mum  
MrsG good old Our Price !!


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Now 26 or Now 29, definitely. Now 26 because it reminds me of going to my best friend's house, playing computer games and listening to that and Now 29 because the fit Australian art teacher used to play it in class for us when I brought it in!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

got to say, i remember the first one.. 
some classic tracks on there!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=men+at+work+down+under&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAGOovnz8BQMDgwEHsxCnfq6-QVJ6UZKFEheIaWhoUmGeoiWanWyln1tanJmsn5iTVJprVZyfl1685ZZriNs7-x_xCrmNj5KXpzCIBp0FAB4njk5NAAAA

/links


----------

